# My 1997 Jetta leaks when it is raining.



## leakyjetta (Jun 13, 2009)

Help! The carpet gets soaking wet when it is raining. 
I have cleaned out the front sunroof drain. I want to know how to access the rear sunroof drain.
Also, what else could I check to find out where the water is coming into my car?
Thank you to anyone who can help.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My 1997 Jetta leaks when it is raining. (leakyjetta)*

Did you confirm that the sunroof drains were clean by using a bottle of water, to flush them out? It might be backing up.
Also,
Check the drains on either side of the sill that the windshield wiper motors are located..which sometimes is hidden underneath a plastic rain tray.
Leaves, and pine needles get caught in there.
The water will run down the hood release cable opening in the firewall, and drip onto your fuse box....this is bad.
Check the hood release grommet to see if it's in good shape. If not, some electrical tape is a good fix.


----------



## leakyjetta (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: My 1997 Jetta leaks when it is raining. (Sepp)*

Sepp - thank you! I finally took that cowling apart and then the plastic wheel well pieces where all the pine needles and about a ton of dirt/mud/crap was. It poured rain here last couple of days and we're dry as a bone. Also, the sunroof drain test was great/ Appreciate your good advice. Now I'll have to change my username


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My 1997 Jetta leaks when it is raining. (leakyjetta)*

that's awesome!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

